# The Rosetta Stone of How-to form Home Haunt Yard lighting is baaaaaaccckkkkkk!!



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank so much!  Bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I look to this every year. I have to admit - Lighting is my weakspot. Im always looking for great LED products and how to set them up. You can have the simplest of haunts, but if you know what to do with your lighting, it will look spectacular.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> I look to this every year.


Yep. Me too.
I actually have it saved on my local computer, just in case in disappears from the Internet


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> Thank so much!  Bookmarked for future reference.


As did I, a great tutorial for those that are "lighting challenged" as I am.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a great tutorial, thanks for resurrecting this!!!


----------



## GamblinFool (Sep 18, 2013)

I dig it... Thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

In using the par 38cans I would be concerned with precipitation. Do they make weatherproof ones OR is there a trade secret to keeping them safe and out of the rain?


----------



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

This is great. I think I went with the, ok put a light here, and here, and here.... done. This is going to help a ton.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

okay- I have tried a few times to load the link above and I'm having a problem accessing the page- is it down again? or is it my laptop?

edit 2-10-2014 I just got in- Thanks for alerting us to the site- really good info. Lighting can make or break a decent set-up.


----------



## BartButler (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome... in your design: lighting and sound is key.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree matrixmom. Lighting is my weakness as well. Thank you so much for posting this Dr.TerrorEyes


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I LOVE this Forum. So many cool and informative things. Thank you so much for this. It will help me make sense of how to really do outdoor lighting.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

wow. i really need work on my lighting technique after reading through that.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad I saw this. I was wishing this tutorial would return. Thank you for helping make it happen.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. Saving it to the local machine, just-in-casies.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, I needed a good primer on lighting. I'll be applying these principles shortly, much appreciated.


----------



## Camile (Oct 16, 2010)

This really is the go to for lighting instruction! Thank you so much!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

And... This is my new bible


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

It also inspired me to put enough effort in getting the lights right....
I believe it paid off....


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been trying to follow this tutorial for years...it's been ridiculously helpful. Thank you for reposting! 

I did notice something...maybe a typo that could confuse someone? In the 5th picture, titled "Gen 1 Haunt lighting – 2004, Very little ambient light (No streetlight).", I think the light labels #4 and #5 are reversed. The red floods are supposed to be in the back of the house not in the front yard near the house on the right...at least that's how I've been doing it.

And if it might help other folks... for this red light, I used one of those cheap ($15?) 500W shop lights from Home Depot, put some chicken wire over the metal cage so it was slightly above it and didn't touch it (hot!), and covered this wire completely with a red lighting gel. This worked really well for me and made the night pictures super cool, since the camera picked up the red color better than my eye seemed to. Thanks Skull & Bone!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> I look to this every year. I have to admit - Lighting is my weakspot. Im always looking for great LED products and how to set them up. You can have the simplest of haunts, but if you know what to do with your lighting, it will look spectacular.


Could someone repost the LED info from this post? The links appear broken. I totally need to get some more lighting tips. Feel free to IM me also. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like the page is now here


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Dyne said:


> Looks like the page is now here


Terrific - Thanks Dyne!


----------



## Aldeross (Oct 12, 2015)

awesome content, having info like this is so valuable to newbies or vets alike. though it seems that both links are broken. takes me to his page but no lighting technices. can anyone else confirm my issue or guide me to the correct info.


----------



## Howlett (Jun 11, 2019)

Does anyone have this saved locally where they could email it to me as the links are no longer active. Thank you in advance.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Howlett said:


> Does anyone have this saved locally where they could email it to me as the links are no longer active. Thank you in advance.


it is still available, minus two videos I think, on the Internet Archive at https://web.archive.org/web/2016031...odcast/2015/9/24/halloween-and-haunt-lighting


----------



## Howlett (Jun 11, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> it is still available, minus two videos I think, on the Internet Archive at
> 
> You the real MVP! Thank you.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

This is wonderful thank you!


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow. I knew that some years out lighting looked way better than others, but now I know why. This is incredible. I'm scrapping my entire light setup from last year and re-purposing it, so now I've got a shopping list to put together. Very excited to see how much more defined and dynamic my graveyard looks this year.


----------



## Olemiss18 (Sep 2, 2017)

nimblemonkey said:


> okay- I have tried a few times to load the link above and I'm having a problem accessing the page- is it down again? or is it my laptop?
> 
> edit 2-10-2014 I just got in- Thanks for alerting us to the site- really good info. Lighting can make or break a decent set-up.


I can’t get it to load either but would like to read it


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

The advent of LED lighting gives folks even more options to choose from. But it also adds new challenges at the same time. Colored gel lights actually give off a light that has both the color and a warmth provided by the light underneath. So, green looks green, but also has hints of the incandescent light beneath. LED green lights put out only green. So, there's a whole new world of experimenting to do. 

I downloaded the entire page showing on the Wayback Machine as a PDF file. I no longer trust webpages to stay around. Even some of my favorite tutorials here on the Halloween Forum no longer have their pictures. I'm glad I saved as many as I did before we lost them forever. If you enjoy this tutorial, download it as a PDF and sock it away. Firefox doesn't make it easy to download webpages as PDFs, but Opera does it with a right click and "save as pdf" option.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I guess the videos are still there, but they just don't load on the Waybackmachine. At least not in my browser.

This is the first linked video.






This is the second.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> I guess the videos are still there, but they just don't load on the Waybackmachine. At least not in my browser.


Thanks for posting the links. I've saved the actual post as a PDF file, and now I've added the videos along with that file in a separate folder in my Halloween Inspiration files. It really does help when they're talking about lighting to have the visuals alongside.


----------

